# Fort Hood bomb plot



## RabidAlien (Jul 29, 2011)

Fort Hood is in the headlines again. This time, some kid (Muslim convert) was buying ingredients to make bombs, and had an apartment loaded with ammo and other explosives. 

Soldier arrested in Fort Hood 'terror plot' - US news - Crime courts - msnbc.com

We're not in a mandatory draft period, our military is still, as far as I know, all voluntary. The war in Afghanistan and Iraq have been in the news almost daily for almost 10 years now. I can't fathom a scenario where this idiot did not know what was going on, and was not aware of the possibility of his being shipped overseas. Blowing up your squadmates isn't going to help anything...look at your role model (taken out by Seals) and predecessors (shooter left paralyzed, will eventually meet his 71 pissed-off Virginians unable to do anything from the waist down). Take the conscientious-objector status, get out, and shut up. Your former squadmates will continue to defend your freedoms to do just that.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 29, 2011)

RA, a volunteer military does not ask WHY an individual volunteers. Fighting and/or country are not always the reasons. Gangs, e.g., groom young members who inlist, get military training into all the nasty stuff the army does/knows and then brings that knowledge back to the gang. A job, a free education, etc. there are many reasons. don't know the current data but in my day 1 soldier in ten actually saw combat. The other 9 were in a support role, clerks, cooks, mechanics, drivers, etc. I know i'm profiling but notice something thse two had in common?


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, I caught the connection, too....they were also both squawking about not fighting their fellow Muslims. Nadal, the first guy (however you spell his name), had been in for a while, I think. This new guy was probably still in middle-school when the War on Terror broke out. You can't tell me he knew full well going in where he was most likely to be sent. Its like a kid enlisting in '70 and being "surprised" that he was being shipped to 'Nam.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 31, 2011)

Well people play the odds, 1 in ten! wothwhile betting the ranch on those odds. Hell's Bells, i'd have been the best most dedicated clerk-typest the Army ever saw. Typing was first and in large capital letters on my skills list. Medic was because they were the good guys, only there to help, not even armed. No one would shoot at the medic right?


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys. I may be wrong, but wasn't he actually going to get conscientious objector status...until they found out he liked child pornography? Attempting to kill your fellow troops is the worst thing this guy could have done..but the child porn comes at a close second in my book. scumbag.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 3, 2011)

CO status is pretty tough to obtain and usually requires long term membership in recognised anti-war/killing sects. Just looking at porn, even child, is a distant second to murdering your fellow brothers-in-arms and as I recalled he targeted a place where LOTS of soldiers hung out. And further he could only aspire to scumbaghood. Ahh for the good olde days of merry England: hung, manned, drawn, and quartered, slowly, of course.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2011)

Ferdinand Foch said:


> Hey guys. I may be wrong, but wasn't he actually going to get conscientious objector status...until they found out he liked child pornography? Attempting to kill your fellow troops is the worst thing this guy could have done..but the child porn comes at a close second in my book. scumbag.



Appears his father was kicked out of this country for the same thing. sheesh.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Aug 5, 2011)

You gotta be kidding me. Oh well, I guess that the rotten apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------

